# One open spot out of Sargent 7/9/11



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Looking for crew for Saturday 7/9 out of Sargent. Headed out 30-60 miles for snapper, grouper, ling, dolphin, wahoo. Leaving at daybreak and back around 6pm.

Boat is a 26' Regulator with twin 225 optis. Epirb, SPOT, loaded ditch bag, multiple GPS, Radar, Satelite weather. No raft or sat phone.

Probably burn around 100 gals of fuel. We will split expenses on gas, oil, bait, ice.

No heavy drinking. Weather looks good, but I'll make the final call on Friday afternoon.

Please respond to [email protected]


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Crew is now full. Thanks


----------

